# Zelda Anime.



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2012)

Not asking if you want it because it's apparently already in development. 

http://www.zeldadungeon.net/2012/07/legend-of-zelda-anime-in-the-works/

Personally, as long as they don't fuck it up, I'm pretty damn excited about this. Though I would be much more satisfied with a Metroid movie. This is one dream come true though. Hopefully something good can come from this.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2012)

There is no way they won't screw this up. Also I wouldn't call this an anime 'cause it's being made outside of Japan, right?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 14, 2012)

Heh, think of all the "well, excuuuuuuse me, princess" lines they could put in. Hmmm, I wonder how this will turn out. It's a long shot, but I actually hope Link doesn't have a speaking role-he's always been such a silent badass and if he spoke it would probably destroy that image.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 14, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Heh, think of all the "well, excuuuuuuse me, princess" lines they could put in. Hmmm, I wonder how this will turn out. It's a long shot, but I actually hope Link doesn't have a speaking role-he's always been such a silent badass and if he spoke it would probably destroy that image.


It's based on the Link to the Past manga, so Link will be voiced.

http://vimeo.com/11954191

This is an animation from the same company, I'm not sure if it's the same thing or not but it shows what sort of work they do. Based on the article from Comicbookmovie the animation is supposed to be better in the actual thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't care what they choose. I'm just glad it was Skyward Sword. That would have ruined it for me. And LttP is my favorite Zelda.


----------



## SirRob (Jul 29, 2012)

[yt]37N4GkFRUoI[/yt]


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Jul 29, 2012)

I always wanted a Metroid anime, done in the style of Ghost in the Shell. I'm cautiously optimistic about this though. We know what happened the last time they made a Nintendo animation *shudders*


----------



## HarryCanyon (Aug 5, 2012)

This should be awesome, i always dreamed of a Zelda animated movie.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2012)

SirRob said:


> [yt]37N4GkFRUoI[/yt]



...Nevermind. It looks absolutely cheesy. I'll go back to the original Zelda cartoon. ;-;


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> It just isn't the same without the "Well excussee me Princess!"
> 
> Also, his voice sounds kinda weird. :I



I'm worried about the animation. Anime is already less than top notch in fluid realistic animation, but this...
I thought it was actually going to have _movement_. And blinking and lip flapping isn't what I mean. 
Hopes=shattered. Oh well.


----------



## Jashwa (Aug 6, 2012)

What a shame. A big budget Zelda anime would have major promise. This, however, is more like a voiced over comic.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2012)

I think the main problem here is that it was touted as an anime. If you consider it more along the lines of an animated comic, I think it can be appreciated a lot better. I personally think it's well done, as it seems to stay true to the original art in both the coloring and general atmosphere. Plus despite being very minimal, the animation's not too awkward.

I apologize for saying 'there's no way they won't screw this up', since there's clearly a lot of passion being put into this.


----------



## Milo (Aug 6, 2012)

I hope they make link an ultimate bishounen 

no but really, seems cool. people are probably too intimidated with making an actual zelda anime these days.


----------



## RTDragon (Aug 6, 2012)

Milo said:


> I hope they make link an ultimate bishounen



How about no.


----------



## Milo (Aug 6, 2012)

RTDragon said:


> How about no.



he'll be confused about princess zelda, then ganondorf will come in and steal his heart.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 7, 2012)

The animation worries me too, it's just not fluid at all. It really takes me out of the "anime" because I'm constantly reminded it's got crappy animation and my suspension of disbelief is destroyed and I have to gain it back again constantly. 

Although I'm a bit surprised at the big name VA's they have. Of course, voice actors are always on the lookout for work...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 7, 2012)

Milo said:


> he'll be confused about princess zelda, then ganondorf will come in and steal his heart.



Had to look up what bishounen meant... I'm hurt.



Butterflygoddess16 said:


> The animation worries me too, it's just not fluid at all. It really takes me out of the "anime" because I'm constantly reminded it's got crappy animation and my suspension of disbelief is destroyed and I have to gain it back again constantly.
> 
> Although I'm a bit surprised at the big name VA's they have. Of course, voice actors are always on the lookout for work...



It makes me ask what the Hell is the point. It's like that stupid IGN hoax. Something we all wish for and sounds promising, but is just useless and unfulfilling. It basically is just someone reading the manga to you. I can have my mommy and daddy do that for me at the risk of getting some raised eyebrows. Suppose next we're gonna get Metroid Prime logs read to us on cassette tapes, huh?


----------

